# Hi Yall I'm New!



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey yall im new here and just wanted to say hi!

i compete in hs rodeo and am currently working on finishing and seasoning my little young qh gelding.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

hi there! my name is Emily.  Welcome to horse forum!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hi emily! im kellie! thank you


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

What sort of rodeo do you do? =] I ride western and right now I am working with a 7 year old mule.
I'm 14, how old are you?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe i know you from HC.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

does hc stand for horse channel?
are you guys on there??


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:
 

> does hc stand for horse channel?
> are you guys on there??


ya thats horse channel....we are both from there


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> What sort of rodeo do you do? =] I ride western and right now I am working with a 7 year old mule.
> I'm 14, how old are you?


i compete in hs rodeo....trying to season my young guy out right now! im 15


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

do you do barrel racing, cutting, roping, team penning or what?
i'm on hc too. Mohawk. =]
i have Rawky and Razzcle on there too.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> do you do barrel racing, cutting, roping, team penning or what?
> i'm on hc too. Mohawk. =]
> i have Rawky and Razzcle on there too.


oh haha well for hs rodeo i do barrels poles and goats!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

haha i left HC. it was sooo uptight because of Halsgal and certain other people. barrel racing is so neat!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I am hardly ever active on HC..but i would like to work up for a YR or HI subscription. Have you guys gotten anything from your points?
I LOVE barrel racing! =]


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^ i dont subscribe to any of those so i dk! 
ya barrel racning is awesome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Welcome to the Horse Forum!


Thanks!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

TurnNBurn17 said:


> ^^^ i dont subscribe to any of those so i dk!
> ya barrel racning is awesome!


i had subscribed to youngrider and my sister subscribses to HorseIllustrated. =]


----------

